# crazy i really need someones help !?!?



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

does any one know what this might be


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

looks like a B12 with the grille from a 03 altima and some play dough on it


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*?????????*

maybe from a different view


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hahahahahahaha. WTF is that?!?!?!?! It looks like a 4 door Hardbody with a play dough body kit.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what the...what is that......THING!?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like an early 4-door Chevy Cavilier with an Alty grille, a poorly-done bodykit and a half-rag.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*help i am still having trouble*

different view


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

that is ... the ugliest thing Ive ever seen.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

well, it looks like from the back, it says its a chevy.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*may be oldsmobile*


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

man..........i'd steal that car, drive it off a cliff, and end all nightmares.......that's stupid looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, I bet this guy gets ALL the chicks with that bad-ass ride!


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

this is an actually car that rides in nc and i am scared that live in his town


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

no its actually an old cadillac, it cant be a truck look how big the hood is from the side, i think its an early nineties eldorado. the back was obviously chopped and made a truck for some reason. what does everyone think about that idea. I'm almost a 100% positive on this unless its an early nineties lumina.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why does it have bondo shaed as a Nissan Emblem?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i know what this is......... its a POS


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI thats not a nissan logo...Its from a diferent car, dont remember what it was...same gold logo.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

babyjbrooks said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im guessing early cavvy, or maybe even chevy celebrity


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*original pic taker*

i was thinking that it could have been a olds ???? still going to find out from the ouwner not to proud to say he lives in the same town


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Im guessing a chevy celebrity that fell down the tallest ugly tree, brutally hitting every branch on its way down.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

we should get a "friendly wager" goin on this bad boy. but i dont know if its against the forum rules.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

questions on friendly wager?????????what is that


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

OMG, thats one POS.....he/she must be $mokin' some funky ish....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks like the body of a 2nd gen maxima, bed of a hardbody and end of a chevy cavi.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

babyjbrooks said:


> *questions on friendly wager?????????what is that *


A BET!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

THE CAR IS FOR SALE THROUGH FAMILY DOLLAR! Well atleast it is in the parking lot.BabyJ: You are lucky you didnt get shot by the guy who owns that car while you were taking the pictures. Man you guys are supposed to know stuff about cars. The car was not chopped. Well, the trunk was. I bet you $5 that the car was a station wagon and the guy got out his chain saw and chopped of the rear roof. My first hypothesis was right, just like ga16tosr20s'. It is a 1988 Chevy Celebrity. BTW: that is not my car and I dont know who owns it. lol Here, see the similarity?
Front








Rear 








I am glad that I could clear that up for you guys.
ttyl


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

it looks like an 87 mercury grand marquis from the hood to the B pillar and then it turns into a frontier. i dont know but one thing we all can agree on is................... its UGLY


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *THE CAR IS FOR SALE THROUGH FAMILY DOLLAR! Well atleast it is in the parking lot.BabyJ: You are lucky you didnt get shot by the guy who owns that car while you were taking the pictures. Man you guys are supposed to know stuff about cars. The car was not chopped. Well, the trunk was. I bet you $5 that the car was a station wagon and the guy got out his chain saw and chopped of the rear roof. My first hypothesis was right, just like ga16tosr20s'. It is a 1988 Chevy Celebrity. BTW: that is not my car and I dont know who owns it. lol Here, see the similarity?
> Front*


YEAH. what he said


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

LMAO, what a piece of shit!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's Frankenstein's car! The headlights, taililights and and hood are Celebrity, so I'm going with that being the major source of this car's origins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

*You're all wrong*

it is an early 80's Chevy Celebrity sedan,all fucked up by some retard.Yuck!!!!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

rios said:


> *
> what the...what is that......THING!? *


EXACTLY!!


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

i'd go kick the thing but my foot would probably get stuck in it's playdough bodykit!!!! then i'll probabaly get shot......or be very very very embarrased!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Holly fuck........LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

I know what it is , it's a waste of some poor fucker's time
It's a mix of a lack a macanicalyinclindism and no fund's avilable.

unless it was done by a body shop....lol, fuckin hope not


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

no matter what the hell it is, its a freaking frankinstein car, prob has many parts from many diff cars and has lost all original car value


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

> i'd go kick the thing but my foot would probably get stuck in it's playdough bodykit!!!! then i'll probabaly get shot......or be very very very embarrased!!!!!


thas me allll the way, even though its ugly as hell, i give the guy/girl the credit of definatley bein ORIGINAL thats one celebrity that could POSSIBLY be famous.................................................................................................................................................NOT!!!!!! lol


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Its a POS on wheels.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

the owner must be on crack lolz


Ben


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Refer to one of my past posts. All it is is a chevy celebrity station wagon with the trunk roof cut off and some playdough on the front.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks to me like some plaid flannel wearin hillbilly with a mullet owns it


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Refer to one of my past posts. All it is is a chevy celebrity station wagon with the trunk roof cut off and some playdough on the front.  *


it USED to be a celebrity sedan NOT a wagon, the celebrity wagon had vertical tail lights, which would have givein it a tail gate, this car has horizontal positioned tailights which would give it a trunk,makin it a sedan or in this case a ugly ass truck with a deep bed.lol


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

stop making fun of my car


----------

